# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Cili është aktori/ja që ju pëlqen më shumë ?

## PaToSaRaK

Mua per veten time me pelqen shume christofer lambert, Eshte nje aktor shume i mire ne te gjith Filmat qe ka luajtur me ka pelqyer. 


Jepni mendimin tuaj !?

----------


## FsHaTaRi

Nga femrat Angelina Jolie kjo ma heq trurin  :ngerdheshje:  Kurse meshkujt Brad Pitt dhe Robert De Niro  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## romeoOOO

nga meshkujt pa pike dyshimi TOM HANKS!!!
nga femrat po me pelqen kjo qe paska zgjedh Fshatari! :PPP

----------


## Albi

Nga femrat Sharon Stone dhe Mishel Faifer..
Nga meshkujt grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snow^White

Al Pacino eshte aktori me i mire per mua nga te gjithe! :Lulja3:

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

Al Pacino dhe Robert De Niro (Keta me erdhen ndermend menjehere LoL)
Edhe ai qe luan tek filmi I Am Sam me pelqen shume,po spo me kujtohet emri  :i ngrysur: 

Nga femrat...Julia Roberts,Michele Pfeiffer,Sharon Stone

----------


## KOKASHTA

*DANZEL WASHINGTON* eshte aktor njesh fare.  Pa lene ne nje ane dhe *JET LEE*

----------


## km92

Cili eshte aktori qe me se shumti e pelqeni??


Mua me se shumti me pelqenn nje aktor Antonio Banderas Por ka edhe te tjere qe me pelqejne si Jim Carrey e shum te tjere  :shkelje syri: 

Po juve ?

----------


## Sabriu

Mua më së shumti më ka pëlqyer e më pëlqejnë :bleta: ekim Fehmiu,Alpaqino,dhe Robert Deniro.

----------


## zANë

*Vin Diesel* dhe Robert De Niro,ndersa nga femrat Angelina Jolie  :Lulja3:

----------


## diikush

*Al Pacino*          Uhaaaaaaaaaaaaa!   lol

*Maryl Strip*

----------


## niku-nyc

Per aktor pelqej *Al Pacino* & *Robert De Niro* jan me te medhenjt e kohes tone dhe nuk duhet harruar *Denzel Washington*!

Per aktore pelqej *Michelle Pheiffer* & *KaDee Strickland*!

----------


## KNFC

Nga meshkujt pelqej:Robert De Niro,Al Pacino,Bradd Pitt.
Nga femrat:Catherine Zeta Jones, Monica Belluci,dhe Sharon Stone

----------


## DINA

*Nder aktoret qe me pelqejne!
 Ne fillimet e filmave Charlie Chaplin ,
"Gone With The Wind" ,Clark Gable
Ne filmin  "The Godfather"  ku luajne aktoret e medhenj,Marlon Brando, Al Pacino,Diane Keaton dhe Robert De Niro.
Aktori francez Alen Delon.
Ocean's Eleven & Twelve ku luajne George Clooney. Bred Pitt. 
Gladiator .Russell Crowe
Sharon Stone, ect ect qe skane mbarim.


=============Me respekt DINA=============*

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Matt Damon (e kam shume qejf kete aktorin :P)



Antonio banderas (me pelqen si flet gjithashtu lol)



dhe sandra bullock (shume e cilter)

----------


## mad

*Anthony Hopkins & Jack Nicholson* ....2 gjigande te skenes, te paharrueshem, te pakrahasueshem.

{^_^}

----------


## bakudr

Clint Eastwood, Roberto De Niro, Al Pacino, Tom Hanks---------  brezi i vjeter

Clint tani qe vazhdon si producer ka bere filma fantastike: Mystic River, Million Dollar Baby

De niro: me duket se eshte pak me pushime

Al Pacino- Merchant of Venice

Denzel Washington


Michelle ..... (si e kishte emrin ajo aktorja tek filmi THE OTHER END OF THE OCEAN)

----------


## Niagara

Bruce Willis ne menyre te vecante....
ndersa nga femrat s'kam ndonje te vecante...

----------


## bavarezi5

Angelina Jolie eshte me e mira dhe me pelqen me shume.

----------


## Arbresha

Ky sepse asht si shpirt...
Kurse nga femrat Katheria Zeta Jones!

----------

